# Need idea suggestions



## pragtypriya (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi,

My company has just completed its 25 years so now we need to create a 20 feet long and 5 feet wide poster for the event.
Please suggest me some themes or ideas for this.we will have a fabric with basic water colors to draw this.

Waiting for the best ideas  asap.


----------



## hkamp (Oct 11, 2013)

Under the sea, beach, mountains, frogs/swamp, or fall leaves/trees


----------



## Scott R Nelson (Jun 26, 2013)

Give us a hint what the company does, in case that could influence the theme.


----------



## surrealmastermind (Oct 7, 2013)

I agree with Scott, what is the company? And maybe you could decide a favorite fandom, movie, or tv show as a theme. The theme should be incorporated with the company you work for.


----------

